# Học tiếng anh Grapeseed có tốt không? Trung tâm Grapeseed nào uy tín?



## Giang Nguyễn (30/11/20)

*75% học sinh lớp 2 thành thạo tiếng Anh nhờ GrapeSEED sau 3 năm học*

Con số đưa ra trong cuộc nghiên cứu dài hạn tại trường công lập Berrien Springs ở Michigan (Mỹ) cho thấy bằng việc cho học sinh lớp 2 học chương trình GrapeSEED trong 3 năm: 75% học sinh đạt được mức thông thạo về kỹ năng đọc, nói trong khoảng thời gian bằng một nửa so với mức trung bình khác tại Mỹ.

Trong hơn 50 năm qua, GrapeSEED hầu như đã thu hẹp được những hạn chế về ngôn ngữ trong khoảng thời gian chỉ bằng một nửa so với những chương trình tiếng Anh khác. Nghiên cứu trên toàn quốc đã chỉ ra rằng trẻ em thường cần tới khoảng 6 đến 8 năm để đạt được mức độ thông thạo tiêu chuẩn. Trong khi đó, học sinh học GrapeSEED chỉ cần từ 2 tới 3 năm để đạt được mức thông thạo cần thiết đối với kỹ năng nói và đọc.





Ba mẹ thân mến, để đáp ứng sự quan tâm yêu mến và nhu cầu học Tiếng Anh GrapeSEED cho bé, Active & Bright English xin thông báo tuyển sinh lớp GrapeSEED Unit 1 – Unit 10 tại Active & Bright English cơ sở Thành Thái, Cầu Giấy như sau:

*TUYỂN SINH LỚP GRAPESEED THÁNG 12*

Giảm ngay 1,000,000 VND khi đăng ký Unit 1 trước ngày 10/12

*LỚP KOALA UNIT 1:*

Lịch học: Tối Thứ 3, 5, 6 lúc (19:00 - 20:20) & Sáng Thứ 7 (10:00 - 11:20)

Dự kiến khai giảng: 10/12/2020

Địa điểm: Tầng 2A, Toà N09B2, Thành Thái, Cầu Giấy



*LỚP BUNNY - UNIT 1*

Lịch học: Thứ 3, 4, 5, 6 (5:30- 6:50PM)

Dự kiến khai giảng: 21/12/2020

Địa điểm: Tầng KT, Tòa B, 671 Hoàng Hoa Thám, Ba Đình

--------------------

*ƯU ĐÃI THÁNG 12*

Tặng ngay cho mẹ và bé 02 buổi học thử và trải nghiệm thực tế tại lớp học

Giảm ngay 1,000,000 VND trực tiếp vào học phí khi đăng ký Unit 1 trước ngày 10/12

Giảm ngay 1,000,000 VND trực tiếp vào học phí khi đăng ký học từ Unit 2 - Unit 10 (Áp dụng cho học viên lần đầu đăng ký hoặc học viên cũ của Active & Bright, không áp dụng cho học viên hiện tại)

--------------------

*CHỈ CÒN 15 SUẤT HỌC THỬ MIỄN PHÍ!*

Ba mẹ hãy nhanh tay đăng ký học thử cho bé yêu ngay nhé!



View attachment 3761

--------------------


GrapeSEED là chương trình học tiếng Anh cho học sinh từ 4 đến 12 tuổi. Có tới hơn 70,000 học sinh của hơn 900 trường học trên 18 quốc gia đã nhận thấy được lợi ích của chương trình GrapeSEED.
GrapeSEED áp dụng nguyên lý tiếp nhận ngôn ngữ tự nhiên. Chương trình giúp học sinh có được sự tự tin và sử dụng thành thạo tiếng Anh bằng cách áp dụng quá trình tiếp nhận ngôn ngữ liên tục thông qua việc được tiếp xúc, nắm bắt, sử dụng và củng cố ngôn ngữ.

-----------------------------

Phụ huynh quan tâm tới chương trình học GrapeSEED cho bé vui lòng liên hệ tư vấn hotline: *0902.270.788*


*Active & Bright English - Trung tâm Tiếng Anh GrapeSEED cho bé từ 4-12 tuổi*

Địa điểm:

- Tầng 2A, tòa N09B2, Thành Thái, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội

- Tầng KT, Tòa B, 671 Hoàng Hoa Thám, Ba Đình, Hà Nội

Hotline: 0902.270.788 - 039.742.4518


----------



## Lan Anh (13/9/21)

Tiếng anh dường như trở thành ngôn ngữ bắt buộc trong tình hình xã hội hiện nay. Đầu tư vào việc học tiếng anh của con cũng khiến không ít cha mẹ đau đầu, nào là trung tâm nào tốt, rồi phương pháp nào phù hợp, rồi giá lại quá cao.... Mùa dịch đang ngày một tăng, việc tìm đến cac lớp online, các app học tiếng anh là giải pháp hiệu quả cho bố mẹ.
Nhưng vấn đề mới lại mở ra. Có mẹ nào như mình không, cứ con sờ vào điện thoại máy tính là lo đủ điều, chẳng biết con có học thật không, con có tiếp thu được không hay chỉ ngôi nghịch với xem linh tinh, vì đôi khi bận quá mình không thể ngồi học cùng con suốt được ý.
Vì vậy, mình xin mách các mẹ cách của mình, để đảm bảo con học online hiệu quả nhất, các mẹ phải bảo vệ con tránh những tác động từ internet tối ưu nhất. Mình đang sử dụng Phần mềm VAPU rất OK nên muốn giới thiệu cho các mẹ dùng thử. Phần mềm giúp mình quản lý con học online, quản lý giờ học của con, chụp màn hình theo giờ lịch sử truy cập của con.... rất nhiều tính năng các mẹ ạ.
Các mẹ cứ lên mạng search phân mềm VAPU, có bản miễn phí dùng thử đó các mẹ.


----------

